# Hi, newbie with high fsh (child loss, misc, live child mentioned)



## HopefulK (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello friends,

I've had quite a checkered history with fertility so I'll explain a bit, sorry if its boring.  We started trying to get pg when I was 30, took 2 years and after referal to a fertility specialist, we were just about to start the more serious testing we got pg.  Had a really up and down pregnancy, lots of bleeding in the beginning which was diagnosed as a biocornurate uterus, then we had to have amnio because of markers and finally our daughter was born at 28 weeks.  She had a serious infection and we lost her just under 7 hours later. 
We got pg again and had a m/c with a blighted ovumn.  Finally in 2006 we got pg again with our son, still on the rollercoaster ride of bleeding and preterm labour and at 32 weeks we went into labour, one emergency c-section later we got our beautiful son.  He is nearly 3 and doing so well.  So we decided to try again and after 12 months of trying without success we went back to our fertility specialist.  He has just done a lap and dye and found that the c-section completely messed up my uterus.  My right ovary (the side I normally get pg in) is completely useless left as it is.  The left isn't much better, but all of that is fixable, the worse thing is I just had an fsh test come back as 18!!!!
My dr is doing 2 more tests cos the levels apparently fluctuate, but with both these things he's already mentioned IVF.  I'm 37 now and time is running out.  I dont want to do doner eggs but I do want another baby.  I thought we'd get the clean up op and then see how it goes with potential natural cycles or IVF.  I actually got a positive digital opk yesterday so I am still ovulating.
Just wanted to say hello and get opinons on what people think of this situation and if they have any advice on what to do next?

thanks look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there hopefuluk welcome to secondary infertilty boards look forward to chatting with you   for everything you have been through are you going to start treatment how did the section mange to mess your uterus up sorry lots of questions

come and join us on the daily chat board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203442.435

xxxx


----------



## HopefulK (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey bubblicous, look forward to chatting.

I don't know what treatment we are even eligble for I have the fsh of 18, which kinda rules us out of some stuff maybe, I don't really know I'm new to all of this.  My doctor wants to do 2 more fsh's I suppose to get a picture and see if its all as bad as it looks.  

I had my son at 32+5, so when we went in for the emergency csection my uterus was tired.  Once he was born, it wouldn't shrink back properly and it was bleeding out.  They thought I might need a hysto.  Luckily that was not the case.  So now I have total scar tissue all over the place inside and out, can't even see my right ovary.  My uterus was heart shaped to begin with so now its totally messed up.

Ohhh I have the best luck in the world.

What's your situation hun?
x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey hopeful

is a fsh level of 18 bad im not to sure about that stuff youve really been through it with your section it must have been horrid for you and you dh fingers crossed there is something that can be done for you 

ive got 2 wee girls from a previous relationship me and dh been ttc for over 5 years now i dont ovulate anymore   dh is ok 
we did 12 months of clomid all bfn i did get a natural bfp in aug 08 but unfortunatley i miscarried it broke mine and dh heart but we decided to start trying again a few months later basically now weve had everything we can get from nhs so now were going private for ivf and im hoping to egg share we have our fertility assesment on the 25th of this month and our consultation on 8th march im tryibng very hard just now to loose weight to help with treatement and so i can egg share 

sorry i babblesd on a bit there


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

hi im new to this too ,so please excuse any mistakes. Im so sorry for all you have been through already , it sounds quite a journey. I just felt our problems may be quite similar, so wanted to chat as i dont know anyone having similar problems Everyone I know all seem to be pregnant just as soon as they decide they want to be, which makes me feel very resentful.Then I feel guilty as I have 2 beautiful DS and think I sound ungrateful,but the longing for a third child to complete my family just wont go away. Like you I am also 37 DH 37 my sons are 9 and 7. We have been ttc for over 2yrs.I was told my FSH is borderline at 11.5 my amh is also poor at 11.I had a lap and dye just before xmas which showed both tubes blocked, which I just dont understand as a HSG 12 months ago showed both tubes open altough 1 only under pressure. Dr says I must have had infection causing scar tissue in tubes and didnt realise.I find this hard to believe as I had been tested for all major infections just before this and i was given clomid 6 months ago which would only be given if tubes were open. Ive been told I will have to have IVF privately as I have kids,We really cant afford this,but Ive been discharged from hospital as they say thats the only option.After reading your post I thought I did have an emergency C section with 1st son wondered if that could have caused tube damage, wats the clean up operation you mentioned ? Sorry ive gone on a bit look forward to hearing from you.


----------

